# Trumpet Snails



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Are they good for anything else other than infesting a tank? Right now the number of trumpet snails is increasing in my 120g so I started removing what I can see when I do a WC. However, if they can be of use to other people, I would gladly donate them. My friend who has a puffer tank doesn't really want them as they wouldn't be too good for his puffers. He's awaiting the pond snails in my planted tank.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lol, they don't seem to like my tank....trumpets always die off in my tank lol... i think have i have 5 that have survived... however rams and ponds breed like crazy.... i gave my gf 2 rams, 3 ponds to put into her brothers betta tank, i counted 12 cluches of eggs on the walls (rams) within 2 days LOL.... guess who gets those back? lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're great because they dig into the substrate and stir it up an aerate it. I have trumpets in all my tanks (even the 'snail free' tanks). 

Physa and ramshorns I consider a bit of a bother though...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wonder if my lone loach in the JD tank would like some company????


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> They're great because they dig into the substrate and stir it up an aerate it. I have trumpets in all my tanks (even the 'snail free' tanks).
> 
> Physa and ramshorns I consider a bit of a bother though...


Agreed.

If you don't overfeed, they won't take over the tank.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmm.. so it's good to leave some in there? My Brevis don't like them.  Whenever they see one near their shells they lift it up and spit it out far away.


----------

